

Ask HN: Do you program in Delphi? - zio99

I used to program in Borland Delphi growing up. It came on about 7 floppy disks about 10 years ago, and  was a big leap over what my parents used: [PDF: http://www.columbia.edu/cu/computinghistory/fisk.pdf]. I hear Skype uses it, who else?
======
tjr
I work in a group that makes avionics simulation systems. We use Delphi for
user interface components in some programs.

I kind of doubt we would start anything brand new in Delphi, but it lingers on
in old applications that we continue to update.

------
devgutt
I made a lot of windows applications using Borland Delphi a long time ago. I'd
enjoyed. Maybe someone should make the same with Pascal what they did with
Ruby and build a Pascal on Rails.

